# Amazon Prime showed up on Roamio



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone else seeing this? Just set it up and it works. There are now two Amazon apps.


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

I still just have the one amazon app...the non prime one


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

It shows up as a second "Amazon Instant" app. The top one leads to all videos and works with prime. The second has the old interface and no prime. 

It looks like it's an overall update of the Amazon app.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't have any amazon apps (verified I had the provider selected). How about a photo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I forced a call and I'm seeing it too. Can't test right this second though as the Prime membership is attached to my wife's account and I can't remember her password.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I forced a call and I'm seeing it too. Can't test right this second though as the Prime membership is attached to my wife's account and I can't remember her password.


Able to get a screenshot?


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Working on photos. Apparently I have to size them down? Just a few minutes...


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Ooh, this would be a nice surprise. My daughter us watching Barbie on my roamio so I can't force a call right now.

Edit: she's in the basement. Forcing a call now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jwbelcher said:


> Able to get a screenshot?






























Sorry for the crappy photos, was in a hurry.


----------



## gtidriver (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's a photo. Hope this works.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

More confirmation. Sorry on the delay.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, so here's the question. Why didn't this come out as a press release? There wasn't any warning other than internet rumor.

I guess I was expecting this to be a big deal.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Ikrion said:


> Ok, so here's the question. Why didn't this come out as a press release? There wasn't any warning other than internet rumor.
> 
> I guess I was expecting this to be a big deal.


Exactly, I'm super surprised. Especially since there was no teasing or hinting from Tivo reps on this coming... I wonder if they accidentally enabled it when provisioning it to our boxes?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I forced a call and I'm seeing it too. Can't test right this second though as the Prime membership is attached to my wife's account and I can't remember her password.


I'm forcing an update now. Something is taking a while to download and load...


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

I just forced a connection and the second app did NOT appear. Do I need to restart too?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photos, was in a hurry.


The Brady Bunch? Seriously Dan? 

Awesome find tho!


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> I'm forcing an update now. Something is taking a while to download and load...


Nothing for me.

Dan / Ikrion - were you guys on the priority list for 20.4.4?


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

jwbelcher said:


> Nothing for me.
> 
> Dan / Ikrion - were you guys on the priority list for 20.4.4?


I was on the priority list, but it just showed up today.

Current build shows:

20.4.4a-USA-6-846


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Ikrion said:


> I was on the priority list, but it just showed up today.
> 
> Current build shows:
> 
> 20.4.4a-USA-6-846


Hmm, I'm still on the prior, maybe the app is packaged in 20.4.4.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Ikrion said:


> I was on the priority list, but it just showed up today.
> 
> Current build shows:
> 
> 20.4.4a-USA-6-846


That's the build I'm on, but I don't have it yet. 

I forced a connection but nothing, so I'm in the middle of a restart now.

We'll see...


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

and... I didn't get it. Nothing but the old non-prime app.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Do either of you guys that got it have a Mini to check to see if its there? I'd bet its account wide.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

If you're checking for Mini functionality, could you also see if there is a way to hide the old app so that just the updated Prime one displays?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If this is legit and not a temporary goof on Tivo's part, I am legitimately as giddy as a schoolgirl.

:: shakes fists at Roamio. :: Why U no Prime yet!!??


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just forced the connection and it is taking a really long time to finish loading. I'm hoping that's a good sign.

*Update:* SUCCESS!!! I now have the new Amazon Prime app. No restart was necessary. It just magically appeared after the forced connection completed.

*Update2:* Somewhat less success. After launching the app and putting in my account info, I was told my device was now registered. Tried playing something and it just sat there and did nothing. Tried closing the app and restarting it. Now the app doesn't want to start up. I guess it is still a work in progress.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

No mini, so I can't test it out. You can hide the app. Apparently this new app (video provider) is called Amazon like the others, but now includes the word "Prime".

The actual icon, as you can see from the photos, looks exactly the same.

It seems a bit half cocked since I'm now seeing three Amazon apps in Video Providers and two identical icons for different apps, with one being old and outdated.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Ikrion said:


> No mini, so I can't test it out.


Thanks for checking. This thread has made my day thanks for posting


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I didn't get it after forcing a call.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Something else that is curious. Titles from Amazon Prime are not showing up in global search. I checked a few titles that I knew should show up. No go.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

No dice here. Just forced a connection and Roamio only has the old Amazon app.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

My Roamio has it. Got it registered with Amazon but it is having issues not playing what you select.

edit: In fact. after tiring of waiting for the video to come up, I tried to go back to the main menu and the box rebooted itself.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

After forcing a call, double check your video providers (Settings -> Channels -> My Video Providers). My TiVo only showed what looked like the old Amazon app.. but then going in to My Video Providers, I saw *3* different Amazon listings. Two were labeled "Amazon Instant Video" and one was "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)."

I deselected the two labeled "Amazon Instant Video" and selected "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" and I now have the Amazon Prime app on mine.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well... hmm. Tried logging in, and I get "There are currently issues with the Amazon Instant Video service and we are working hard to solve them. Please try again later."

I appreciate that they wanted to get this out, but maybe they should have rolled it out with "(public beta)" after the name.

Edit: got it registered through the website, and... it failed to play a video. Just got a black screen. Then I couldn't even get out of the video without quitting out of the app... then it wouldn't even reopen. Wow, this is promising (not).


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Forced a call on my Roamio and after it was done I had the app. I was able to register but couldn't get a prime video which I already had in my recently watched list to play. Black screen with a spinning circle. 

Trying to launch the app again gives me a gray screen, nothing happening like LoadStar.

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Got mine linked, but like Loadstar just getting a black screen.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Black screen and then a reboot when trying to watch a prime video as well. Excited that it's here though!


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I would like to see if a reboot helps...but I have 3 recordings going right now.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I couldn't get signed in to Prime. After a reboot, seeing this:


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, a dozen (or more) calls to the mothership later and no app to be seen.

Oh well, given the black screen comments above - it's probably for the best that I don't have it yet. I suppose I'll hit the sack and see what awaits me in the morning.


----------



## mwacosta (Nov 27, 2006)

The login screen won't take any character input from my slide remote for some reason. A reboot didn't help. How did you guys manage to log in?


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

mwacosta said:


> The login screen won't take any character input from my slide remote for some reason. A reboot didn't help. How did you guys manage to log in?


I used the keyboard on the ios app to login.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> I couldn't get signed in to Prime. After a reboot, seeing this:
> 
> View attachment 21584


You will see that if you try to launch any app right after reboot. It is normal.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I forced a connection on my Roamio Pro, had the app appear and was able to start it (it takes a pretty long time to start, at least initially). Signed into my account and browsed a bit. I didn't start anything playing though.

(4 hours go by so I can watch Under The Dome and Godzilla)

Now I see the app is gone from the list, and gone from the video providers under settings.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

i signed in ok but can't play any videos (just black screen).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

monkeydust said:


> I didn't get it after forcing a call.


Same here


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Same here


Don't worry, you didn't miss much.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's gone already


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Ikrion said:


> I was on the priority list, but it just showed up today.
> 
> Current build shows:
> 
> 20.4.4a-USA-6-846





NJ Webel said:


> That's the build I'm on, but I don't have it yet.
> 
> I forced a connection but nothing, so I'm in the middle of a restart now.
> 
> We'll see...


I am on that same build, forced a calll, nada. Restart, nada... no 2nd Amazon App (with Prime)


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't have it still this morning, and Dan203 (who did have it), doesn't anymore.

Looks like they let the app slip out to a small number of devices, and then said 'oops' and pulled it back.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Did get the 20.4.4 update. No Prime.
The release notes say nothing regarding Prime.
We use our XBONE for Prime. Our TiVo is just for TiVo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, upside is that we now know that it is definitely being worked on.

Downside is that if what we saw is the current status of the app, they may have a bit more work to do on it, so we may have to wait a bit longer for it.

And yes, it was pulled back here as well.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gone................................


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, upside is that we now know that it is definitely being worked on.
> 
> Downside is that if what we saw is the current status of the app, they may have a bit more work to do on it, so we may have to wait a bit longer for it.
> 
> And yes, it was pulled back here as well.


I agree with the silver lining you point out.

I'd also hazard a guess that playback issues for those such as yourself who saw the app may likely stem from it being inadvertantly pushed without the supporting backroom infastructure being enabled.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd love to know who mistakeningly set the flag or whatever it was perhaps thinking they were working in the test environment.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I'd love to know who mistakeningly set the flag or whatever it was perhaps thinking they were working in the test environment.


Since not all of us saw it, I'd be curious to know what the commonality is. A range of boxes? A prior group of beta testers? Hm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

yes the probably opened it up to beta testing and for some reason included some other boxes by mistake.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have been a tester in the past, but am not currently in any beta.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

never been a beta tester for tivo. i was on the priority list early. i have a first day available roamio pro.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Also aside from the app not playing a video i selected and essentially locking up...i did find one error i'd like to report:

On the login screen, while using my slide pro remote, the backspace button on the remote did not work! I actually had to use the arrow buttons to move to the on screen backspace button.

Already spoiled with a full keyboard =)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

AdamNJ said:


> never been a beta tester for tivo. i was on the priority list early. i have a first day available roamio pro.


We any of you in that same group that had the messed up season passes or whatever it was a couple months ago that TiVo had to roll back? Hm.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope, not me

Also didn't join priority list until it was up for a couple of days.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Just to add another data point, the app showed up for me last night. I signed up for the priority list the first day it was available. Never been in any betas nor had any issues with the messed up season passes, etc that others experienced.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Doesn't sound like anyone was on 20.4.2


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, it's gone now. Build shows the same. Very disappointing. I would have liked to keep it even if it was buggy.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

davezatz said:


> We any of you in that same group that had the messed up season passes or whatever it was a couple months ago that TiVo had to roll back? Hm.


as in the group that got a free slide pro as compensation? nope not me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

AdamNJ said:


> Also aside from the app not playing a video i selected and essentially locking up...i did find one error i'd like to report:
> 
> On the login screen, while using my slide pro remote, the backspace button on the remote did not work! I actually had to use the arrow buttons to move to the on screen backspace button.
> 
> Already spoiled with a full keyboard =)


I noticed the same thing. I also noticed that when using the slide, it seemed very touchy... it would either not register a letter, or fire it a couple of times.


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had the 2 amazon apps yesterday (new and old) and now have none. Hopefully they are almost ready to release the new one! Now all we need is HBOgo, Showtime anytime and PLEX!!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

malba2366 said:


> I had the 2 amazon apps yesterday (new and old) and now have none. Hopefully they are almost ready to release the new one! Now all we need is HBOgo, Showtime anytime and PLEX!!


There is already a beta Plex in the works by some users on this forum here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512505


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Now that streambaby's 1gb limitations are fixed, not sure why the need for plex support even exists.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I see from all the posts here that this seems to initially be for Roamio. Any chance this will be available on a Premiere? Also a Mini? I have a Mini connected to a 4-tuner Premiere and I know its video providers are dependent on the host so would like to think they would make this for the premiere so new minis can do it as well, but maybe not and the hardware can't handle it. Maybe since its in Beta, not totally sure.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

mcf57 said:


> I see from all the posts here that this seems to initially be for Roamio. Any chance this will be available on a Premiere? Also a Mini? I have a Mini connected to a 4-tuner Premiere and I know its video providers are dependent on the host so would like to think they would make this for the premiere so new minis can do it as well, but maybe not and the hardware can't handle it. Maybe since its in Beta, not totally sure.


I'd like to know as well if Amazon will be available on the Mini. Currently the Mini is gimped in this way, making it a less attractive option than a full fledge Tivo box.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

malba2366 said:


> I had the 2 amazon apps yesterday (new and old) and now have none. Hopefully they are almost ready to release the new one! Now all we need is HBOgo, Showtime anytime and PLEX!!


I just don't see Tivo supporting streaming of apps like WatchESPN, HBOgo, Showtime, and similar ones, as the only way you're "supposed" to have access to those accounts would be via a Cable Subscriber account. It would be nice, but I don't see it happening. Redundancy. But I'll be in line to cancel my cable if that happens, especially live sports apps.

The one benefit is for those who don't have On Demand, who would be able to access HBO's entire catalog via HBOgo.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

lickwid said:


> ...The one benefit is for those who don't have On Demand, who would be able to access HBO's entire catalog via HBOgo.


Which is basically anyone that doesn't subscribe to Comcast or RCN, right?

Long term, is seems likely that the premium services are going to sell cable independent subscriptions. It would make sense for the OTA market, if no one else, to have as many OTT apps available on the Roamio and Mini's as possible.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

lickwid said:


> I just don't see Tivo supporting streaming of apps like WatchESPN, HBOgo, Showtime, and similar ones, as the only way you're "supposed" to have access to those accounts would be via a Cable Subscriber account. It would be nice, but I don't see it happening. Redundancy. But I'll be in line to cancel my cable if that happens, especially live sports apps.
> 
> The one benefit is for those who don't have On Demand, who would be able to access HBO's entire catalog via HBOgo.


If they offered things like hbogo, a subscription would still be required (for now). People just want to be able to use the app, as opposed to watching live or recording. It's slightly redundant if you have on demand like is the case for me on comcast, but the app is a way nicer experience.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mcf57 said:


> I see from all the posts here that this seems to initially be for Roamio. Any chance this will be available on a Premiere? Also a Mini? I have a Mini connected to a 4-tuner Premiere and I know its video providers are dependent on the host so would like to think they would make this for the premiere so new minis can do it as well, but maybe not and the hardware can't handle it. Maybe since its in Beta, not totally sure.





mr_smits said:


> I'd like to know as well if Amazon will be available on the Mini. Currently the Mini is gimped in this way, making it a less attractive option than a full fledge Tivo box.


The Roamio, Premiere and Mini all use the same apps platform, so there is no reason it wouldn't be available on all 3.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jcthorne said:


> Now that streambaby's 1gb limitations are fixed, not sure why the need for plex support even exists.


wait, what? Can you detail this? I thought that was a limitation ON THE TIVO.

nevermind, can answer my own question:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10239190#post10239190


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

And stream baby will not work on the mini either.

Plex allows a mature presentation locally and for the mobile platform. Unless tivo allows MRS from local shares, I think PLEX is the most mature option available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe Plex is limited to 2ch audio (limitation of Opera) so Streambaby might still be preferred for those that want 5.1


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

swerver said:


> If they offered things like hbogo, a subscription would still be required (for now). People just want to be able to use the app, as opposed to watching live or recording. It's slightly redundant if you have on demand like is the case for me on comcast, but the app is a way nicer experience.


I use my roku for hbo go, showtime anytime, espn3, Amazon prime, etc, but I would definitely prefer to have these available on my tivo. The Time Warner Cable app for roku is pretty slick, but the on demand catalog is often way too limited.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

bradleys said:


> And stream baby will not work on the mini either.
> 
> Plex allows a mature presentation locally and for the mobile platform. Unless tivo allows MRS from local shares, I think PLEX is the most mature option available.


Streambaby can work with the Mini by initiating pushes to the Roamio (or Premiere) that the Mini is attached to and then streaming to the Mini.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502080


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I was sorting through the new Streambaby 0.31 install today. Was going to dump a season pass and saw an option for Amazon Prime (!) ... went to set it up but its asking for my Account Manage password from tivo.com which it wants something different than my tivo.com login password. 
Any ideas where I can find or set that on tivo.com?


----------

